# RL Suede



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's a basement me & Tim did the past 2 days with RL Suede. Never heard good reviews of the product, but it worked out nice for us. 16 brush strokes per sq ft. Took a while but they like it alot. :yes:

Edit: Forgot to mention the last painters tried getting the look she wanted 7 times with no luck. What's so hard about painting Xs on a wall?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are a few more pics.:thumbup:


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

*Suede*

I was on a job where they were putting suede on. the lady wasn't happy. the chumps were putting it on with a ROLLER?!

paul


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paulingrad said:


> I was on a job where they were putting suede on. the lady wasn't happy. the chumps were putting it on with a ROLLER?!
> 
> paul


The first gets rolled to create the base, the 2nd coat is all brush making damn X's


----------



## cadchick (May 21, 2008)

I did that technique for a lady and she loved it! You get sore wrists after 5 hours though... cant imagine how long that took you guys! Looks great though! :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

to be honest with you I think RL product are over priced and over rated it looks great on the chip but falls apart on the a real life application. I can get the same look with my own mixture.


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

If you really like fun, try washing it!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You can get the crusties off your feet at least.

JNLP the photo look great


----------

